# hello kitty jewelry



## starangel2383 (Aug 25, 2007)

hey ladies and gents.

i know for a fact that alot of the makeup-a-holics on here like hello kitty or love that cute little character. back at the beginning of the month, i was in orlando for this gift and jewelry show and there was a section that was cash and carry. i found alot of cute hello kitty jewelry there for reasonable prices. i have found the website to the store that i purchased my jewelry from and i have decided to share it with you all as well. so enjoy looking at the jewelry.

http://www.savvyline.com/keywordSear...BB  47F61CF410


----------



## user46 (Aug 29, 2007)

hello kitty =  love


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 29, 2007)

They have some cute stuff.  I love that belt.


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 30, 2007)

for any SoCal HK lovers...you can also check out www.momoberry.com


----------



## hunnysuckle (Aug 30, 2007)

adorable but not authentic :/


----------



## xkriss (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnysuckle* 

 
_adorable but not authentic :/_

 
i was thinking the same thing
it's _a_ kitty but not _thee_ Hello Kitty


----------



## astronaut (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkriss* 

 
_i was thinking the same thing
it's a kitty but not thee Hello Kitty_

 
Yeah some of the kitties look a little dee dee dee lol.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 31, 2007)

awesome , thanks for posting!


----------



## hey (Oct 3, 2007)

i love Hello Kitty...i get all my hk jewelry from claires and target


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm all about some Hello Kitty. One of my favorite pieces of clothing is a sweater I made with a 3-eyed Hello Kitty on the front.


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 18, 2007)

It costs more, but Tarina Tarantino makes some of my favorite Hello Kitty jewelry.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww that's cute but strictly for 13 year old girl and under in my opinion!


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 20, 2007)

Awww I love Hello Kitty, IMO it's a bit like the simple Barbie logo it's classic and can transcend to women of all ages.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah totally, just not jewelry imo


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd kill for some pseudo-religious Hello Kitty jewelery. 

Hello Kitty as Our Lady of Guadalupe would kill. Kill!


----------



## archangeli (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Aww that's cute but strictly for 13 year old girl and under in my opinion!_

 
Heh... I thought that until I saw the Kimora Lee Simmons for Hello Kitty jewellery line. It's all about white diamonds, canary diamonds, gold and platinum


----------



## xphoxbex (Oct 25, 2007)

i LURRVEE HK!


----------

